# check oil in Hesston 1340 discbine



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

How do you check the oil level in the cutterbar on a hesston 1340 discbine. I need to start cutting this morning, and when I opened up a plug in the tip of the gearcase, I could not find any oil in the gearcase.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no way to check the level in these machines. If in doubt drain and put in 2.5 quarts. If your machine wasn't level it might have set in the opposite end.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

discbinedr said:


> There is no way to check the level in these machines. If in doubt drain and put in 2.5 quarts. If your machine wasn't level it might have set in the opposite end.


X2


----------

